# DON'T UNDERSTAND



## glass man (May 14, 2014)

I don't understand why I am not able to reply on posts in this particular site?JAMIE


----------



## 2find4me (May 14, 2014)

I guess you are talking about this poison section, works fine for me.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 15, 2014)

Are you using Chrome Jamie?  I thought you were at one point. [8|] I gave up on that thing because it was constantly giving me problems.


----------



## UncleBruce (May 15, 2014)

*Re: DON'T SLAM CHROME*

Don't go around slamming CHROME. [] It is the best and safest browser and when installed with GHOSTERY add-on will block all tracking cookies, that function alone makes it a treasure.  I never have had any problem with it and it is totally functional on this forum. I have used them all; EXPLORER, FIREFOX, ORACLE, more; and CHROME is the best. WORD!  [light]


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 15, 2014)

WOW! Are you one of the developers? [] All I did was ask a question and state something I encountered.[]


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 15, 2014)

Yes, and all the particulars will help. My computer is about 15 years old and I can't run the new stuff, too slow or doesn't work. IE and Chrome I haven't found old versions of to install.  Well, I have them but they want immediate updates with Windows® XP or I get bad results, I'll have to check some of the others. If I agree they jump right from say version 5 to 30 or whatever. I rarely update Java and Flash either. Updates can accommodate new operating systems but can reek havoc on the old ones.If Roger can't help maybe I can suggest something. I know not everyone has all the new toys. I finally went to Firefox 9 because other sites stopped working, some are asking again.


----------



## epgorge (May 19, 2014)

I am starting a collection fund for cowseatmaize to get a new computer. Anything left over he can use for a new car.Joel


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 19, 2014)

Thanks for thinking of me Joel but I'm good with what I got. I just can't help diagnose things for people that have that new stuff.  Smartphones, tablets and, well, anything before 2000.I got a new car too, 3 years newer that my old truck. It's an '03 so I'm going to try and learn that. Automatics are a pain after diving so long on a manual, I keep reaching for the shifter.[]


----------



## RED Matthews (May 19, 2014)

You people make me smile.  I don't know sicum when it comes to all these names.  Oh well - I am not gong to try - at this time.  RED M.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 19, 2014)

*Re: DON'T SLAM CHROME*



			
				UncleBruce said:
			
		

> Don't go around slamming CHROME. [] It is the best and safest browser and when installed with GHOSTERY add-on will block all tracking cookies, that function alone makes it a treasure.  I never have had any problem with it and it is totally functional on this forum. I have used them all; EXPLORER, FIREFOX, ORACLE, more; and CHROME is the best. WORD!  [light]



I agree with Uncle Cracker    Chrome is the fastest! I used to think Firefox was and I used it for years. Now Chrome is my browser of choice. Word  You just have to learn how to use the new gig G man. The blue pages were better, "in my opinion" But-- we must change to grow.


----------



## beendiggin (May 19, 2014)

*Re: DON'T SLAM CHROME*

[/quote]

 we must change to grow.  
[/quote]


Ain't that the truth!


----------

